# JPG is not a valid WIN32 application



## mike kolb (Jun 6, 2003)

When I try to open any .JPG photo from "My Documents" ...
I get "JPG is not a valid WIN32 application"

I have WINDOWS 98 ME os. 

What do I need to load on or change to make this work? Do I need to load something from my WINDOWS 98 ME install disk?
Sould I go to the Microsoft site and down load what is needed?

Thanks


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Just to make sure the jpg files are usable, open one in Internet Explorer: Hold down the shift key while you right click on any jpg file, go to "Open With." Choose Internet Explorer from the list as the program to open it, click OK.

If it opens in Internet Explorer, then the file is okay and the problem is most likely that you don't have a graphics program installed or associated with the jpg format to open them.

You can either leave IE as the default program to open jpgs by repeating the above and checking "Always use this program..." box before clicking on OK or install another graphics program. I use Irfanview. It's free. If you choose to use it, when you install it, it will associate itself with the jpg format.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you sure these files actually have .jpg extensions and have not been corrupted by a virus or altered with double extensions?

Make sure "hide file extensions" is not checked in Folder Options > View.

Windows would not normally describe a .jpg file as "JPG" unless it thought the actual file name was "JPG".

It might say something like "filename".jpg is not a valid application. In which case the files are either corrupt or not properly associated.

If you don't have an updated antivirus program you can try an online scan at one of these sites:

HouseCall
Panda
 RAV AntiVirus Online


----------

